# Pocket Predator Tube Shooter: subtle but fantastic features



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been shooting these two Bill Hays beauties. I have found that, in addition to Bill's already great design, these have two subtle features that stand out. Shooting them is the key to understanding.(duh, right) 
First, the oval pinky hole. I have been making mine with a 5/8" round hole. But the oval hole provides a perfect fit to the pinky and locks in a relaxed grip. Upon draw, the bands pull the sling into place and my grip stays loose. (Maybe they should be called pinky locks.  )

The second feature is simply the thickness. They are approximately 1/2" thick. The term "narrow waste" may be the most applicable here. It just feels right and works in harmony with the "pinky lock". 
If I haven't said it already, thank you Bill.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

These are really two beauties, thanks for this review.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice shooters! Thank you for the review.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Bill knows how to design and build a most excellent slingshot for sure! Thanks for the review!


----------



## wrknapp (Nov 14, 2012)

I ordered this model on Thursday and received it today, Monday. It is all I hoped it would be. I chose bands TTF to start. It feels great in the hand. I took a couple of shots in freezing conditions with six inches of new snow on the ground. I couldn't be more pleased. I have smaller hands, but it seems it would work for anyone. The dull almost rustic finish is perfect for hunting. I can hardly wait to get proficient with this slingshot. I love my Scout and my Dankung Hunter II but if I could only have one, it would be this one regardless of price. Bill does not disapoint. Squirrels beware.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> I've been shooting these two Bill Hays beauties. I have found that, in addition to Bill's already great design, these have two subtle features that stand out. Shooting them is the key to understanding.(duh, right)
> First, the oval pinky hole. I have been making mine with a 5/8" round hole. But the oval hole provides a perfect fit to the pinky and locks in a relaxed grip. Upon draw, the bands pull the sling into place and my grip stays loose. (Maybe they should be called pinky locks.  )
> 
> The second feature is simply the thickness. They are approximately 1/2" thick. The term "narrow waste" may be the most applicable here. It just feels right and works in harmony with the "pinky lock".
> ...


Mike... you're an inspirational shooter. You help to make us all better.

The slingshots couldn't have gone to a better person.

So thank YOU Mike,

Bill


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I love this design


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. Those look awesome.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome


----------

